# Fake Colnagos



## TheCapMan (Feb 8, 2005)

Throwing this our there. Have any of you had the experience of purchasing a fake bike but with authentic components? When fakes are sold, are they usually sold as framesets or complete bikes? Im looking at this EPS on ebay and its kitted with Campy record, fullcrum wheelset., etc. I cross checked this with their archived models and it seems accurate. 

Thanks ,


----------

